# Shed



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone ever ordered anything from Waltons or Garden Buildings Direct?

Want to get one of these ordered:-

http://www.waltons.co.uk/wooden-sheds/7-x-5/01OVEA0705

http://www.gardenbuildingsdirect.co.uk/ ... -Apex#info

Seem very similar except for the fact one has double doors.

You know you're finally getting old when you're asking questions about sheds!


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> You know you're finally getting old when you're asking questions about sheds!


Must make me older then, 'cos I bought mine last year 

Mine was a Waltons shed, though I bought it through Screwfix who had offers available that made it about Â£150 cheaper than buying direct (go figure that one out).

It was still delivered by the normal Waltons man though.

Mine's fine, but I did spend time and money preparing it before putting it up. If you want it to last more than a couple of years, you'll need to paint a couple of coats of preservative on it BEFORE you put it up. Putting it up is no problem at all - you'll have it done in a couple of hours, MAX.

Make sure your base is absolutely level.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

TTonyTT said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > You know you're finally getting old when you're asking questions about sheds!
> ...


Cheers - I'll see if I can get a better price through Screwfix.

Don't particularly like the look of the double doors, although it is the cheaper one. Can't believe I'm worrying about the aesthetics of a shed now! 

Was originally going to get one with a base but at Â£75 for a Â£200 shed it seems daft so I'm going to put some slabs down.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

WozzaTT said:


> Cheers - I'll see if I can get a better price through Screwfix.
> 
> Don't particularly like the look of the double doors, although it is the cheaper one. Can't believe I'm worrying about the aesthetics of a shed now!
> 
> Was originally going to get one with a base but at Â£75 for a Â£200 shed it seems daft so I'm going to put some slabs down.


Just make sure your slabs are level. Firm ground (or ideally some hardcore), a couple of inches of sand, followed by decent sized slabs (2'x2'x2") that you get perfectly level, then you have no worries  It takes longer laying the base than it does putting the shed together.

I think Screwfix are more expensive atm - they just had a ridiculously good deal on when I bought mine


----------



## penfold (Nov 5, 2007)

I spent Â£400 on a Walton secure pent shed (8ft x 6ft) from Screwfix. It's ok, but it wasn't worth the price. The diagrams showing how the bolts fit to the doors were completely wrong, the supporting struts are not strong enough, and I need to re-lay the felt roof.

I'd suggest buying a basic shed (<Â£250) and substituting better main supports and nails instead of those crap tacks for fixing the felt roof.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks for the replies chaps.

I've ordered the Walton one for Â£215 and will put some slabs down at the weekend so we'll see.

I may post an 'exciting' shed update thread at the weekend!


----------



## r14n (Jan 10, 2003)

Better still, get a KETER, plastic shed, comes with a rubberised semi-rigid floor that the walls bolt to.

Never get the paintbrush out again.....

They have them on offer at costco now and agian, if your not a member, then plenty of the diy places stock them.


----------



## p5owt (Oct 18, 2007)

WozzaTT said:


> Thanks for the replies chaps.
> 
> I've ordered the Walton one for Â£215 and will put some slabs down at the weekend so we'll see.
> 
> I may post an 'exciting' shed update thread at the weekend!


can we have pics aswell  

paul


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

p5owt said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies chaps.
> ...


Of course. Also look out for 'What's the best lawn-mower to get'? - coming soon!


----------



## gunner (May 18, 2002)

I wouldnt bother ordering anything from garden buildings direct.

I ordered a shed from them last year and despite offering 5 day delivery, I was still waiting 3 weeks later. Their customer help line is useless and you will find yourself in an endless queue. Eventually after 4 weeks of waiting I managed to get a refund.

See http://www.dealtime.co.uk/xMR-304734~MRD-304734~S-1


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

A shed earlier today ,sorry must keep work and leisure separate :wink: :lol:


----------



## RK07 (Jul 31, 2007)

wallsendmag said:


> A shed earlier today ,sorry must keep work and leisure separate :wink: :lol:


Needs spacers...


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> A shed earlier today ,sorry must keep work and leisure separate :wink: :lol:


Here's 'Fred's shed..









and Judge 'Dred' has got one too..


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

kmpowell said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A shed earlier today ,sorry must keep work and leisure separate :wink: :lol:
> ...


Is there something you want to tell us ? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

RK07 said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > A shed earlier today ,sorry must keep work and leisure separate :wink: :lol:
> ...


Maybe but 3000bhp


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

wallsendmag said:


> Is there something you want to tell us ? :lol: :lol:


Yes, I keep a 'Bluebird' in my Shed...


----------

